# Boulder/Colorado Support Group



## centrigal06 (Jun 21, 2006)

Is anyone here from Colorado? Has anyone gone to the Boulder SA Annonymous meetings? Just curious what they're like.


----------



## philm (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi,

Yes the (local) Boulder Social Phobics Anonymous support group is my home group (I go every week).

It's a great group. Non-pressuring, gentle and supportive with a lot of knowledge on how to get better.

The group is a little bit small at the moment, but there is a lot of experience there (people who have made significant progress) and people are really nice.

Here are directions to the group:

http://www.geocities.com/seanphilib/Bou ... Group.html

Phil


----------

